# Ive lost my budgies trust!



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

Ive been pretty busy these past couple of days, and I haven’t gotten to spend much time with my budgies. Because of this, my budgies are no longer affectionate or tame. My bird, Pete used to like to cuddle and give kisses, but now he will only go on my hand if I have a treat. My other bird, Luna wasn’t as tame as pete, and now she acts as if she’s never seen me before! please give tips or advise on regaining their trust. Many thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You simply have to regain their trust. 
That means starting over with the taming and bonding, if Luna is completely afraid of you, and going at their pace.
Regular and consistent interaction with your budgies in necessary to maintain trust.
Using a treat as positive reinforcement is perfectly fine.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgies, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.
*


----------



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You simply have to regain their trust.
> That means starting over with the taming and bonding, if Luna is completely afraid of you, and going at their pace.
> Regular and consistent interaction with your budgies in necessary to maintain trust.
> Using a treat as positive reinforcement is perfectly fine.
> ...


Okay thank you so much for the advice I really appreciate it! Yes, I never grab my birds unless absolutely necessary, like when they are at the vet, etc.


----------

